# Just got a 2005 GTO with some interesting issues



## HBL Oak (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm kind of wondering if anyone else has ran into this, first off the car runs great, and I couldn't be more pleased but I ran into this issue even driving it home from the dealer and I'm a bit baffled. The issue is the Traction control and Cruise control, sometimes they work, sometimes they don't, this happened from the very beginning, since then I got a new key and after first I thought that somehow was the issue because it worked for about a day, but now it is back to the old tricks. Here is what happens:

When I turn on the car, the system check runs and once it is complete, if the Traction Control starts in the "off" mode, I can't turn it back on and the Cruise control will turn on but not "set" If the Traction control starts in the "on" mode, everything will work fine. I'm not sure if this might be from some aftermarket mod, a weak battery(yes mine is and will be replaced soon) or something else. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Every time I start my '04 the traction control is always on. There might be a mod or maybe a problem.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HBL Oak (Jul 14, 2013)

*I'm thinking mod...*

More testing is required, but it seems if I shut the stereo off(after market stereo) before I shut it down, when I light it up everything is fine, I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the bluetooth feature?


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I used to have that problem and it progressed into myself having to get a new computer for the car. 

It started with the TC not working, went to the A/C not working, to the RPMs jumping at idle to the car being completely dead. 

If any of that happens, in that order or out of that order and none of the other problems fix themselves. It might be your computer. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

If it is the ECM, hope you have the security card with all the codes.


----------

